
Show HN: Deploy dathttpd on now.sh - jimpick
https://dat.jimpick.com/
======
natehouk
Fascinating! The first web 2.0 website is online! Congrats to Tim Berners-Lee
2.0!

~~~
tbv
If you're interested, there are a actually a few other sites being hosted with
Dat!

You can view them over https or if you download Beaker [1], you can view the
peer-to-peer version of the site with the dat:// protocol.

\- taravancil.com \- creationix.com \- pfrazee.hashbase.io

1\.
[https://beakerbrowser.com/docs/install](https://beakerbrowser.com/docs/install)

------
finchisko
Hi. This seems very interesting. I followed the rabit hole and ended up here
[https://pfrazee.github.io/blog/what-is-
the-p2p-web](https://pfrazee.github.io/blog/what-is-the-p2p-web). And also
checked provided git. Still doesn't understand how you published straight from
the Beaker Browser so your dat:// site is accesible via http! Can you
elaborate bit more? Thanks

Edit: I've got it :-)

Edit2: You've installed awscli, but never used in Dockerfile. Why?

~~~
jimpick
Unnecessary... I did a cut-and-paste from another project. :-)

------
roryisok
This is the kind of post that triggers my imposter syndrome. I've been a
programmer for 10+ years and I have no clue what now.sh or dathttpd are.

:(

~~~
guessmyname
Unless you are involved with the Node.JS ecosystem [1][2] not knowing what
those projects are is irrelevant, at least it is for me and I still know what
they are. I will make an assumption and say that you work with a different
technology and/or in a different field that doesn't involves web development,
in this case there is no need to think that, because you do not know something
outside the focus of your work, your career will be affected.

[1] [https://zeit.co/now](https://zeit.co/now)

[2]
[https://github.com/beakerbrowser/dathttpd](https://github.com/beakerbrowser/dathttpd)

~~~
roryisok
Nope, I work in web development, and currently in node.js =( I've heard of
Zeit though. Heard of Micro, Hyper and have actually used PKG. So maybe its
not so bad

